# Tips on making little squares



## Gary Max (Aug 28, 2010)

I had a couple folks ask about this so I thought I would see what my camera could do to tell the story.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Gary do you get a smooth cut with a bandsaw? I seem to get a very rough cut with my bandsaw.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 28, 2010)

I spend a little extra on my blades-----that a Bi-metal 6TPI---145 long
It cuts smooth when it's still sharp.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 28, 2010)

That makes sense. I have medium quality blades. I know the one on right now is 1/2" but can't remember the teeth count. Maybe I should get one of those $100 blades to get a smooth cut!


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't like the $100.00 blades----one rock--dirt or any type of trash and you are done----Bi-metal will take more of a beating and if you take care of it will last a while.


----------



## Robert A. (Aug 31, 2010)

Also if you have had any "catch's" it could have tweaked your blade.If so it's toast as far as a smooth cut.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 31, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Gary do you get a smooth cut with a bandsaw? I seem to get a very rough cut with my bandsaw.


 
It could be more than just the blade though.  Make sure the tension is right, as well as the setting of your roller bearings or blocks, whichever you have.  I bought a cheaper brand bandsaw several years ago and out of the box it was crap.  Until I figured out how to tune it...


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 31, 2010)

I use a similar method on my Byrne table saw except I use blue masking tape to tape the blanks together first.  The tape comes right off and taping them together eliminates the small pieces from getting picked up by the blade and becoming projectiles.

Jim Smith


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 31, 2010)

Personally----I find a bandsaw safer to use on smaller items than a tablesaw----unless you buy one of the really cool model builders saws.
Wait till you see the next Orange and Black ones----on Ti-Gold Slims


----------



## BobBurt (Aug 31, 2010)

Gary

Thanks for the tip


----------

